# My little girl is a woman....



## Mervs Mum

:(

She started her period this morning....:cry:

I have been in hospital since thursday night with suspected appendicitis so I wasnt here. :( Hubby sorted her out and then they rang me but I just wish I had been there. I was pretty scared when I got mine even though I was ready for it - its still a shock.

So 2 weeks after her 14th birthday and less than 7 wks after her sister was born, she is now able to make me a Grandma....:shock:...:cry:....:rofl:...:argh:...:hissy:

x


----------



## Wobbles

Last bit made me chuckle lol

:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Aww she's all grown up now!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: All grown up now


----------



## Mervs Mum

I dont know if I should laugh or cry!!!!


----------



## nikky0907

:hugs: 

I think Granny Lisa will still wait a _tad_...


----------



## Mervs Mum

Can you picture it??!!! Hell nooooooooo..... :shock:


----------



## Amanda

Aww bless her.:hugs:

I can still remember Kayleigh (she was very early) starting hers. She was at her Dad's and I felt really helpless. It hadn't even crossed my mind as I had been 16 when I had started mine, but she only 11. She was fine with it and her Dad managed to sort her out with everything she needed.

It's hard when you're not there for your daughters big milestones, but there'll be plenty more.:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Aww bless her, i can remember my first one :(


----------



## Jo

Aww bless
I don't think it will be long before My Emily starts
Anthony is dreading it more than me :rofl: mine and her hormones flying about


----------



## clairebear

aww bless her i remeber my first one i was 11 and it was really scary x 

glad to hear ur ok though x granny lisa


----------



## FEDup1981

Aww bless her, Glad that she was able to go to her dad tho, how does she feel about it? :hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

aw :hug:


----------



## Serene123

I totally forgot about your other little girl and thought you meant hebe :|:| :rofl:


----------



## 1st_baby

I will never forget my first one both my parents gave me 100$ lol it didnt work the second time around though hahah


----------



## Mervs Mum

FEDup1981 said:


> Aww bless her, Glad that she was able to go to her dad tho, how does she feel about it? :hugs:

She's really close to my hubby which is wonderful especially as he's not her biological Dad. 

We kind of made light of it saying we hoped that she'd be grumpy 1 week in 4 now instead of all the time! I'm seriously hoping it helps with her moodiness - she's been in a state of permanent PMT for about 2 yrs now!! :rofl:



toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I totally forgot about your other little girl and thought you meant hebe :|:| :rofl:

I knew someone would....had to be you.....:kiss:



clairebear said:


> glad to hear ur ok though x granny lisa

Watch it Claire!!! :trouble: xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Aw bless her, i'm sure she won't make you a granny too soon!! lol x


----------



## princess_bump

aww bless her, so wonderful your DH and her are so close x x x


----------



## clairebear

Mervs Mum said:


> clairebear said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear ur ok though x granny lisa
> 
> Watch it Claire!!! :trouble: xxClick to expand...

some one had to say it :muaha::muaha::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

granny lisa! :rofl: pmsl!


only joking... awww...


----------



## Mamafy

:hugs: kinda dreading this myself :( every time my dd comes up to me I'm half expecting it to be 'that' convo:dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I remember starting mine...had to talk to my nan about it because my mum was at work. Was so embarrassed! xx


----------



## leeanne

Congrats Emily!

BTW, does she know that you broadcast it to the world? LOL


----------



## dizzy65

my mom cried when i got my period lol


----------



## Suz

:lol: I cried when I started mine... Lets hope she waits along time before making you a grandma :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cried when i started mine, i was about 8/9 so thought i was dieing though my bits lol, so i didn't no about that kinda thing


----------



## Margerle

Haha, you're not alone Lisa... my oldest started her period this month too... She's almost 13.

I never thought about being able to be gramma. OMG.
:dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## massacubano

I got my first just a week before my 12th bday. My Mom was horrible at telling me anything! I fear to think what would of happened if I did not have a best friend who had hers and told me lots. I am so glad to hear supportive Mothers who talk to their kids! take note all team pink members LOL :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Oooh, all grown up!


----------



## Blob

Awwww its a nice thing, i never told my mum i just went and bought pads etc. Think its quite sad that i didnt now :(


----------



## Jkelmum

I started mine at 11 about 1 wk after my mum gave me "the talk" but she had said i woul be about 14 so i wasnt happy and thought i wasnt normal so didnt tell anybody


----------



## nightkd

Aww, I was 12 I think. Had a conv with my best friend at the time, which looking back was quite embarassing. It was in detail because I was kinda scared and she didn't start her's until she was like 15, so I think she was...jealous? If that's the right word... =/

Then nicked a load of pads from my mum!!

Scary times.

xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Eek! I don't even want to think about Anna starting her periods! lol Fortunately we have an 'adopted' family member who is 6 years younger than me, her mother abandoned her :( and she has always been like a member of our closest family. She was living with us for a time and she came on very early (she was 9 - I was 15) so I took her out shopping for some pads (and got some bra's while we were there lol) and basically talked her through it... so I have got _some_ idea of what it may be like - Obviously it is completely different when it is your little girl going through it! haha and as this thread shows I may not even be there when she does start hers...

I started mine when I was at scout camp in lochgoilhead! And had to explain to my (male) scout leader why I could not join in with the water activities!! :hissy: Then he had to take me to the shop so I could get hold of some pads... It was so embarrassing :( I think everyone remembers their first period... It can be so scary and embarrassing! But it soon becomes a normal annoying thing that we all put up with lol 

Gah I hope Anna is like me and doesn't get hers till later (I was 14). Not looking forward to it! I don't want her to grow up! :blush:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Had been awaiting the moment for ages when DD started hers, but BOY did it knock me for six!
I felt sooooooooooooooooo depressed and old that day.:rofl:


----------



## Miss Duke

I started mine whilst on school trip to italy. nitemare! i have no idea why i didnt ask my friends for pads, no instead I went to an italian supermarket and bought pantyliners instead. whoops!! I couldn't read the packaging.


----------



## hotsexymum

:hugs: ahh bless you have a little lady


----------



## mBLACK

Aw they grow up too fast! I started mine when I was about 10.


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww bless her, at least she took it well. I cried my eyes out lol I was 14 but was petrified of telling my mum lol, it all worked out for the best in the end though :) xx


----------

